# Youtube: PewDiePie verdient 7,5 Millionen Dollar mit Let's Play-Videos



## MichaelBonke (6. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube: PewDiePie verdient 7,5 Millionen Dollar mit Let's Play-Videos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Youtube: PewDiePie verdient 7,5 Millionen Dollar mit Let's Play-Videos


----------



## Riesenhummel (6. Juli 2015)

wie viel urheberrechtlich geschütztes material er da wohl missbraucht haat ohne das die rechteinhaber einen Cent davon gesehen haben?


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Das überschreitet "mal eine kleine Nebeneinnahme durch Lets play" wie bei vielen anderen aber deutlich....  Bin mal gespannt wie das versteuert wird. Bis auf Strom und die Spiele zu kaufen hat er ja kaum Fixkosten.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> wie viel urheberrechtlich geschütztes material er da wohl missbraucht haat ohne das die rechteinhaber einen Cent davon gesehen haben?



irgendwie war ja klar das nicht brauchbares kommen kann
Aber hey, toll das du weiterhin so an deinen aussagen festhälst obwohl du mehrfach widerlegt wurdest, also von der Realität und der Politik von Publishern, solche Hartnäckigkeit kennt man sonst nur von einem Politischen Lager



MichaelG schrieb:


> Das überschreitet "mal eine kleine Nebeneinnahme  durch Lets play" wie bei vielen anderen aber deutlich....  Bin mal gespannt wie das versteuert wird. Bis auf Strom und die Spiele zu kaufen hat er ja kaum Fixkosten.



also wenn die Amis in dem Bereich so fortschrittlich ist wie Deutschland, ich kenn da so einen Fall bei dem einer beim Mikrozensus teilnehmen muss, da gibt es halt kein Feld für Internet, auch nicht für #Neuland


----------



## WeeFilly (6. Juli 2015)

Bitte wer?

Also mein Geld kriegt der nicht!

(Dafür dass er Spiele spielt... Also wirklich! Wo gibt es denn sowas! Leute die mit dem _Spielen_ von Spielen Geld verdienen... Pfui.)


(Halt, klingelt da was?

Muss beim Nachbarn sein.)


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Nee. Du bezahlst das auch nicht. Das bezahlen die Sponsoren der Videos für die Klicks (sprich die Werbung-Vorschalter). Jedenfalls bezahlst Du das nicht direkt. Nur indirekt über die Waren die Du eventuell von den Werbefirmen kaufst (Braun Rasierer, Axe Duschshampoo, Müller Milch, Audi oder weiß der Teufel). Respektive im benannten Falle eher der US-Markt. Oder halt der Markt für den die Videos gemacht werden.

Bei jedem Klick gibts über Youtube ein paar Cent (den Rest kassiert Youtube ein), bei jedem Abo gibt es etwas etc. pp. Und bei entsprechender Menge kommt dann halt so etwas bei heraus.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee. Du bezahlst das auch nicht. Das bezahlen die Sponsoren der Videos für die Klicks (sprich die Werbung-Vorschalter). Jedenfalls bezahlst Du das nicht direkt. Nur indirekt über die Waren die Du eventuell von den Werbefirmen kaufst. Bei jedem Klick gibts über Youtube ein paar Cent, bei jedem Abo etwas etc. pp. Und bei entsprechender Menge kommt dann halt so etwas bei heraus.



oder direktes Sponsoring//Werbung, was vollkommen okay ist wenn das nicht Schleichwerbung ist, sondern eben wie in der PCG


----------



## WeeFilly (6. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee. Du bezahlst das auch nicht. Das bezahlen die Sponsoren der Videos für die Klicks (sprich die Werbung-Vorschalter). Jedenfalls bezahlst Du das nicht direkt. Nur indirekt über die Waren die Du eventuell von den Werbefirmen kaufst (Braun Rasierer, Axe Duschshampoo, Müller Milch, Audi oder weiß der Teufel). Respektive im benannten Falle eher der US-Markt.
> 
> Bei jedem Klick gibts über Youtube ein paar Cent (den Rest kassiert Youtube ein), bei jedem Abo gibt es etwas etc. pp. Und bei entsprechender Menge kommt dann halt so etwas bei heraus.



Ich habe keine Werbung auf Youtube! Die paar mal im Monat will ich dann nicht auch noch mit Werbung bombadiert werden!


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2015)

Ah schön, einer von der Schmarotzerfraktion 
Oh, das sollte so klingen, immerhin bezweifel ich das du auch mal umsonst arbeitest


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2015)

Mal blöd gefragt: Was finden die Leute eigentlich so toll an ihm? Ich hatte da vor einiger Zeit mal kurz in youtube reingeschaut und fand ihn schnell sehr nervig und sympathisch wirkte er auf mich auch nicht.


----------



## crae (6. Juli 2015)

@Enisra: Naja ist doch nur logisch, dass die Leute adblocker nutzen wos geht. Damit müssen die Frimen rechnen. Und wenn man sich ansieht, dass jemand 7,5m mit daddeln verdient kann es ja nicht allzusehr schaden, wenn einige User adblocker benutzen. Die, denen es egal ist oder die einfach keinen Plan haben und drauflosklicken, die können es ja so ansehen. Zudem gibts ja mittlerweile auch Videos auf yt die was kosten.


----------



## HanFred (6. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt: Was finden die Leute eigentlich so toll an ihm? Ich hatte da vor einiger Zeit mal kurz in youtube reingeschaut und fand ihn schnell sehr nervig und sympathisch wirkte er auf mich auch nicht.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Männer in unserem Alter zu seiner Zielgruppe gehören. 

Edit: Ich benutze auch überall AdBlock und Ghostery, mir ist es sowas von scheissegal, was andere dazu meinen. Das Gejammer ist peinlich. Für gewisse Inhalte bezahle ich gerne, für andere nicht.


----------



## WeeFilly (6. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ah schön, einer von der Schmarotzerfraktion
> Oh, das sollte so klingen, immerhin bezweifel ich das du auch mal umsonst arbeitest



Bezieht sich "Schmarotzer" auf diejenigen, die sich von Youtube keine Werbung aufzwingen lassen wollen? Dann kann ich den Gedankengang nämlich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## AC3 (6. Juli 2015)

solange das system noch mit adblocker funktioniert passt ja alles.
dennoch verschwindet immer mehr zunehmend hinter einer paywall und streaming ist auch auf dem vormarsch.
gut möglich das pewdiepie früher oder später auf einen pay channel umstellt.

youtube möchte  ja zukünftig so gut wie alle  möglichkeiten anbieten.


----------



## BiJay (6. Juli 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> wie viel urheberrechtlich geschütztes material er da wohl missbraucht haat ohne das die rechteinhaber einen Cent davon gesehen haben?


Mittlerweile bezahlen die Spieleentwickler/-publisher ihn, damit er Videos über deren Spiele macht. Bei dem großen Publikum eine gute Werbung.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2015)

crae schrieb:


> @Enisra: Naja ist doch nur logisch, dass die Leute adblocker nutzen wos geht. Damit müssen die Frimen rechnen. Und wenn man sich ansieht, dass jemand 7,5m mit daddeln verdient kann es ja nicht allzusehr schaden, wenn einige User adblocker benutzen. Die, denen es egal ist oder die einfach keinen Plan haben und drauflosklicken, die können es ja so ansehen. Zudem gibts ja mittlerweile auch Videos auf yt die was kosten.



richtig ...
weil einer viel Geld verdient, bekommen andere auch viel Geld, super logik ...
Außerdem ist das andere ja auch eine dämliche Rechtfertigung, weil ja die meisten ihre Videos ja auch für Geld anbieten *facepalm*


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Werbung auf Youtube! Die paar mal im Monat will ich dann nicht auch noch mit Werbung bombadiert werden!



Dein Werbeblocker würde dich aber nicht davor schützen, wenn er z.B. live nen Red Bull trinkt.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFbVKL-Meo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## WeeFilly (6. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Dein Werbeblocker würde dich aber nicht davor schützen, wenn er z.B. live nen Red Bull trinkt.



Wieviel hast Du gerade verdient?


----------



## foxplayer (6. Juli 2015)

Na denn... gibt andere, weit weniger bekannte Youtuber die den Erfolg mMn mehr verdient hätten. Außer rumbrüllen und maßlosem Schimpfwortgebrauch kommt bei dem nicht viel, und das sage ich als einer, der ihn anfangs abonniert hatte. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2015)

Ich mag ihn dennoch nicht. Seine alberne Art finde ich einfach nur lächerlich und irgendwie kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum ausgerechnet er so viele Zuschauer hat. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach deutlich bessere Leute, die die Spiele und auch die Zuschauer ernst nehmen ohne daraus eine Comedyshow zu machen, die ins Ohr geht, dass es blutet. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung zu ihm.




Riesenhummel schrieb:


> wie viel urheberrechtlich geschütztes material er da wohl missbraucht haat ohne das die rechteinhaber einen Cent davon gesehen haben?



Missbraucht ein Rennfahrer Markenrechte, wenn er als Nicht-Werksfahrer ein Autorennen mit einem Porsche gewinnt? Tut das ein Kameramann, wenn er für seinen Film eine Sony-Kamera benutzt?

Davon abgesehen sind Let's Plays tolles Werbemittel, das die Entwicklerstudios und Publisher nicht einen Cent kostet.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Missbraucht ein Rennfahrer Markenrechte, wenn er als Nicht-Werksfahrer ein Autorennen mit einem Porsche gewinnt? Tut das ein Kameramann, wenn er für seinen Film eine Sony-Kamera benutzt?
> 
> Davon abgesehen sind Let's Plays tolles Werbemittel, das die Entwicklerstudios und Publisher nicht einen Cent kostet.



ach, nicht drauf eingehen, nur Facepalmen
der WILL das nicht verstehen und auch einsehen dass das Werbung ist, weil der kein Spiel gekauf hat deswegen und wir wissen, der ist der Mittelpunkt
Der fand es auch gut das Nintendo Geld ansaufen will und meinte das andere nachziehen sollten, wie EA
Nur das EA recht Freigiebig mit Codes ist


----------



## WeeFilly (6. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nett. Ich muss einen ähnlich verständnisslosen Blick gehabt haben. 

Der Begriff "adults" ist hier aber etwas sehr weit gefasst.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, nicht drauf eingehen, nur Facepalmen
> der WILL das nicht verstehen und auch einsehen dass das Werbung ist, weil der kein Spiel gekauf hat deswegen und wir wissen, der ist der Mittelpunkt



Man weiß es nicht. Aber viele Leute mögen einfach nur keine Let's Plays (was völlig ok ist) und suchen deshalb einen Grund, sie für falsch oder gar rechtswidrig zu erklären. Oder sie sind einfach nur neidisch, was irgendwie auch verständlich ist. Wer würde nicht gerne ein Luxusleben mit dem Spielen und Kommentieren von Computerspielen führen?


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Man weiß es nicht. Aber viele Leute mögen einfach nur keine Let's Plays (was völlig ok ist) und suchen deshalb einen Grund, sie für falsch oder gar rechtswidrig zu erklären. Oder sie sind einfach nur neidisch, was irgendwie auch verständlich ist. Wer würde nicht gerne ein Luxusleben mit dem Spielen und Kommentieren von Computerspielen führen?



ja, aber das ist nicht das erste mal dass der so Bizarre Aussagen getroffen hat


----------



## Comp4ny (6. Juli 2015)

Was viele Leute leider auch immer wieder vergessen, ist die Arbeit die hinter solch einem Projekt steckt.

Ein "Luxus"-Leben kann man damit aber kaum führen... oder anders gesagt können das nur ganz ganz wenige.
Sich einfach ein Spiel nehmen, sich vor den PC setzen und drauf los Daddeln und Quatschen reicht da bei weitem nicht.
Gilt auch für das Livestreamen.


----------



## nigra (6. Juli 2015)

Jajaja, Pewdiepie ist so schlimm und nervig. Oberflächlich betrachtet scheint es so zu wirken. Ich für meinen Teil schaue seine Videos bereits seit einigen Jahren und ja, man mag es kaum glauben, aber ich find sie größtenteils klasse zum Abschalten nach Feierabend. Er spielt interessante Titel, nimmt sich nicht selbst zu ernst, ist auf dem Boden geblieben, seine Videos sind kreativ und vor allem mit Humor und ich finde seine durchgeknallte Art irgendwie sympathisch.  Übrigens finde ich auch Vanoss und seine Mitspieler sehr amüsant.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2015)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Was viele Leute leider auch immer wieder vergessen, ist die Arbeit die hinter solch einem Projekt steckt.
> 
> Ein "Luxus"-Leben kann man damit aber kaum führen... oder anders gesagt können das nur ganz ganz wenige.
> Sich einfach ein Spiel nehmen, sich vor den PC setzen und drauf los Daddeln und Quatschen reicht da bei weitem nicht.
> Gilt auch für das Livestreamen.



das wird nicht vergessen, das wird ignoriert und so getan als würde man nur das Spiel aufnehmen
Das Schneiden, ton richten und Rendern macht bei denen "die Cloud"


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das halten Leute wirklich für weniger "jugendgefährdend" als irgendwelche musikalischen Randerscheinungen?


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Dein Werbeblocker würde dich aber nicht davor schützen, wenn er z.B. live nen Red Bull trinkt.


Block this!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjB6r-HDDI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (6. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn dennoch nicht. Seine alberne Art finde ich einfach nur lächerlich und irgendwie kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum ausgerechnet er so viele Zuschauer hat. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach deutlich bessere Leute, die die Spiele und auch die Zuschauer ernst nehmen ohne daraus eine Comedyshow zu machen, die ins Ohr geht, dass es blutet. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung zu ihm.



Das gleiche Phänomen findest du doch auch woanders.
Der Typ spricht eben eine spezielle Klientel an, so wie z.B. RTL mit ihrem, sagen wir mal bestimmten Programm.
Erfolg haben beide.
Ob es einem nun gefällt oder nicht, mit Blödsinn, wenn man es psychologisch gut vermarktet, an den Mann/Frau bringt lässt sich mehr Geld machen als mit Seriosität.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das er privat auch ganz anders ist.

Er hat es eben geschafft damit ein paar Millionen zu machen, weil er eben genau diese gewisse Menschen wohl ansprechen kann.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Adults React To PewDiePie



Der Kerl hat einen Wortschatz wie ein zurückgebliebener Dreijähriger.  Den Erfolg kann ich mir eigentlich nur damit erklären, dass sich die  Abonnenten/Follower gern über Menschen mit schwerer Intelligenzminderung lustig machen. 
So erscheint es mir zumindest nach diesem Video. Näher will ich mich mit dem Kerl aber auch gar nicht befassen. Die 7,5 Minuten waren schon hart genug.


----------



## Celerex (6. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Seine alberne Art finde ich einfach nur lächerlich und irgendwie kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum ausgerechnet er so viele Zuschauer hat. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach deutlich bessere Leute, die die Spiele und auch die Zuschauer ernst nehmen ohne daraus eine Comedyshow zu machen, die ins Ohr geht, dass es blutet. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung zu ihm.



Piewdiepie war quasi einer der Vorreiter der heutigen "Streaminggeneration" und war auch einer der ersten, die damals eine Facecam benutzt haben. Die Facecam in Verbindung mit seiner übertriebenen Schreckhaftigkeit bei Horrorgames hat ihn von der Masse abgehoben und dass er kontinuierlich neues Material online stellt, tut sein übriges dazu. Ob einem das was er mach gefällt, ist eben reine Geschmacksache. Als ich ihn damals kennengelernt hatte, habe ich ihn auch abonniert. Ist eben genau meine Art von Humor und ich gehe bald auf die 30 zu, zähle also nicht mehr zur "Kiddiefraktion". Einzig sein Gekreische geht mir ehrlich gesagt auf die Nerven, weshalb ich sämtliche Videos, in denen er Horrorgames spielt, schon seit längerer Zeit meide.


----------



## OptikRec0rds (6. Juli 2015)

pf fuck pewdie

sodapoppin ist für die coolen kids


----------



## Gemar (6. Juli 2015)

Spielend Geld verdienen! 
Ich meide Let's Play's wie Katzen das Wasser. Werde nie verstehen, was an Let's Play's so toll sein soll.


----------



## Comp4ny (6. Juli 2015)

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe , ist Livestreamen und Youtube nicht einfach nur "Spiel an - Geld kommt" und mit Arbeit behaftet.
PewDiePie's Art hat aber auch etwas mit einer Art ... "Markenzeichen" zu tun, den als Streamer oder Youtuber ist man zunächst Unterhalter, Schauspieler & Berater.
Man schlüpft hier, zumindest viele, in eine Rolle die man Spielt. Das macht den Unterschied warum viele Youtuber oder Streamer Privat ganz anders sind.

Und genau eben jene Rolle macht es aus, dass die Leute einen zuschauen und etwas an der Person mögen.


----------



## Maiernator (6. Juli 2015)

Ja mei Marktlücke entdeckt und ausgenutzt, nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. Juli 2015)

Hätte mir vor ein paar Jahren jemand gesagt, dass man damit Geld verdienen kann, andere beim Spielen zugucken zu lassen, hätte ich ihm meine Zwangsjacke zum anprobieren gegeben.

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Let's-Watch-Videos: Sehen Sie im Video, wie andere Leute ein Video sehen..."


----------



## Gabbo (6. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Let's-Watch-Videos: Sehen Sie im Video, wie andere Leute ein Video sehen..."







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6etnDBV2gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Hätte mir vor ein paar Jahren jemand gesagt, dass man damit Geld verdienen kann, andere beim Spielen zugucken zu lassen, hätte ich ihm meine Zwangsjacke zum anprobieren gegeben.



da braucht man aber eine Menge Jacken
für all die Fussballfans z.B.
Das sich so Leuten IMMER noch mit dem Blödsinn lächerlich machen


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Block this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, jetzt weiß ich welchen Film ich mir am Wochenende anschauen werde.


----------



## Celerex (6. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> da braucht man aber eine Menge Jacken
> für all die Fussballfans z.B.
> Das sich so Leuten IMMER noch mit dem Blödsinn lächerlich machen



Psyeudoargumentation eben.   Ich  lach schon lange über die Leute, die zwanghaft einen auf Erwachsen machen, geistig aber nicht dazu in der Lage sind. Urkomisch einfach.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juli 2015)

Ich kann den Kerl bzw. seine Kunstfigur auch nicht ab, aber es zwingt mich ja auch niemand, den Kram zu gucken. Also was soll's?


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2015)

Celerex schrieb:


> Piewdiepie war quasi einer der Vorreiter der heutigen "Streaminggeneration" und war auch einer der ersten, die damals eine Facecam benutzt haben. Die Facecam in Verbindung mit seiner übertriebenen Schreckhaftigkeit bei Horrorgames hat ihn von der Masse abgehoben und dass er kontinuierlich neues Material online stellt, tut sein übriges dazu. Ob einem das was er mach gefällt, ist eben reine Geschmacksache. Als ich ihn damals kennengelernt hatte, habe ich ihn auch abonniert. Ist eben genau meine Art von Humor und ich gehe bald auf die 30 zu, zähle also nicht mehr zur "Kiddiefraktion". Einzig sein Gekreische geht mir ehrlich gesagt auf die Nerven, weshalb ich sämtliche Videos, in denen er Horrorgames spielt, schon seit längerer Zeit meide.



Ach, nichts davon hat er wirklich neu eingeführt. Noch bevor es überhaupt Youtube gab haben Mack & Mesh schon mit Facecam Horrorspiele gespielt und die Videos vom schreckhaften Mesh veröffentlicht. Nur war Meshs Schreckhaftigkeit meiner Meinung nach sehr viel authentischer, als die von PewDiePie, bei dem das alles sehr gespielt rüberkommt. Mir ist PewDiePie einfach viel zu inszeniert, zumindest nach den Videos zu urteilen, die ich von ihm gesehen habe.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> da braucht man aber eine Menge Jacken
> für all die Fussballfans z.B.
> Das sich so Leuten IMMER noch mit dem Blödsinn lächerlich machen



Ok, ich musste jetzt wirklich ein bisschen überlegen, worauf du vermutlich hinauswillst. Du vergleichst, hochtrainierte Profisportler, die zu den besten ihrer Disziplin gehören und kompetitiv im Wettbewerb gegeneinander antreten, mit irgendwelchen Labertaschen, die ein bisschen vor sich hindaddeln und dabei ne Webcam laufen lassen?

Echt jetzt?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, ich musste jetzt wirklich ein bisschen überlegen, worauf du vermutlich hinauswillst. Du vergleichst, hochtrainierte Profisportler, die zu den besten ihrer Disziplin gehören und kompetitiv im Wettbewerb gegeneinander antreten, mit irgendwelchen Labertaschen, die ein bisschen vor sich hindaddeln und dabei ne Webcam laufen lassen?
> 
> Echt jetzt?



Ich glaube, da gehört doch ein bisschen mehr dazu, als nur ein bisschen zocken und quatschen. Ein Comedian stellt sich ja auch nicht einfach auf die Bühne und erzählt ein paar Witze. Auch wenn das auf den ersten Blick einfach scheint: Da gehört definitiv Talent dazu, gute Ideen, Charisma usw. Das hat nicht jeder und das kann nicht jeder.


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da gehört doch ein bisschen mehr dazu, als nur ein bisschen zocken und quatschen. Ein Comedian stellt sich ja auch nicht einfach auf die Bühne und erzählt ein paar Witze. Auch wenn das auf den ersten Blick einfach scheint: Da gehört definitiv Talent dazu, gute Ideen, Charisma usw. Das hat nicht jeder und das kann nicht jeder.



ach komm, bei dem ist auch Hopfen und Malz verlohren, ich meine, mit dem Scheinargument muss man schon fragen warum Spiele der Kreisklasse überhaupt besucht werden obwohl man selbst spielen könnte, also absoford alle Fans von Heide Hintertupfingen in Zwangsjacken stecken


----------



## Maiernator (7. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da gehört doch ein bisschen mehr dazu, als nur ein bisschen zocken und quatschen. Ein Comedian stellt sich ja auch nicht einfach auf die Bühne und erzählt ein paar Witze. Auch wenn das auf den ersten Blick einfach scheint: Da gehört definitiv Talent dazu, gute Ideen, Charisma usw. Das hat nicht jeder und das kann nicht jeder.


Pewdiepie hat genau zwei Talente gebraucht und zwar a) zu wissen wer die größte Zielgruppe ist und den richtigen Content machen und b) das richtige Equipment und einigermaßen solide "Drehbücher", der Rest ist Aussehen und zum richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.
Beides hatte Pewdiepie und imo überwiegen diese Faktoren deutlich mehr als sein "Talent". Es gibt zig tausende Youtuber die a) eine wesentlich bessere Stimme als er haben b) deutlich mehr Skill und c) qualitativ hochwertigere "Drehbücher".
Menschen unterschätzen die Macht des Zufalls enorm und ordnen eigene Erfolge dem eigenen Können zu, obwohl das oftmals Quatsch ist. Hätte Maradonna zb keinen Fußball an den Schuh bekommen wäre er wohl irgendwann in der Gosse gestorben. Manches Können ist in manchen Situationen hilfreich und in anderen komplett nutzlos. Menschen sind die klügsten Geschöpfe auf dieser Erde, aber in einem Kampf mit einem Bären ohne Hilfsmittel würde er keine 2 Sekunden überleben. Solche Situationen gab es schon tausendmal zufällig in der Natur.
Mir persönlich ist es egal wieviel er verdient, aber ich mag diese Erklärungen der Fans bzw der Selfmade Leute selber nicht, weil sie den wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen in keinster weise entsprechen. Ohne extrem viel Glück, sei es Geburt oder richtiges Talent zu richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort geht gar nix und selbst dann braucht man wieder für jede Situation eine gewisse Menge an Glück, um weiterzukommen.


----------



## solidus246 (7. Juli 2015)

Also ich finde die Kommentare hier viel witziger als PewDiePie  Wie gegen einen erfolgreichen Youtuber geredet wird. Mein Gott. Lasst ihn doch einfach


----------



## Celerex (7. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ach, nichts davon hat er wirklich neu eingeführt.



Behauptet auch keiner.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Juli 2015)

Maiernator schrieb:


> ... Menschen sind die klügsten Geschöpfe auf dieser Erde...



Ich hab da doch erhebliche Zweifel.


----------



## theking2502 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich kann PewDiePie nicht ab und ich gönne im weder sein Erfolg noch sein Geld.
Es ist kein Neid, denn ich mache keine LPs und wenn, wäre ich nicht gut darin. Ich weiß es und deswegen lasse ich es.
Was mich an diesen Typen aber so gnadenlos aufregt ist, dass er ständig ruft "Ich vergewaltige dich!"

In einigen seiner früheren Videos verherrlicht er Vergewaltigung sogar. (Macht der das heute noch? Ich schaue mir von dem nämlich keine Videos mehr an)
Besornders sein Video "It's Raping Time" zeigt wie arrogant und dumm dieser Mensch ist.
Klar hat er sich später für dieses Video "entschuldigt" und meinte, es wäre unüberlegt gewesen, aber so was "produziert" man nicht, wenn man es nicht glauben würde...
Sorry, aber wer Vergewaltigung als lustig empfindet und sich so über die Opfer lustig macht, sollte nicht in der Öffentlichkeit stehen...

Und zu seiner Person: Er ist weder "hübsch", noch "süß", noch "intelligent", "noch Charismatisch". Er ist einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## WeeFilly (7. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Block this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exat mein erster Gedanke gewesen. Jetzt ärgere ich mich zu Tode zu faul gewesen zu sein das Video herauszusuchen!


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Exat mein erster Gedanke gewesen. Jetzt ärgere ich mich zu Tode zu faul gewesen zu sein das Video herauszusuchen!


Wobei mein erster Gedanke eigentlich die Szene aus "Die Rückkehr der Killertomaten" war, in der im Film(!) besprochen wird, daß zu wenig Geld für den Film da sei und man sich darauf einigt, jetzt "etwas" Product Placement einzusetzen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogId4kCae1A


----------



## Eruanne (7. Juli 2015)

Ist das nicht eher der Gewinn von PewDiePie Productions als von ihm alleine? Ich glaube nicht dass die 7,5 Mio komplett auf seinem Konto landeten. Falls ich falsch liege sorry 

Ich hab mir auch mal paar Sachen angeschaut da er als größter Youtuber immer wieder erwähnt wird. Kann mit ihm aber rein gar nichts anfangen. Zu überdreht, zu kindisch, nicht mein Geschmack. Den Erfolg kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass er recht früh beim Boom der Szene dabei war, sich durch markante Markenzeichen abgehoben hat und auch noch durch Englisch viele verschiedene Länder erreicht und sich so einen gewissen Zuschauerstamm erarbeitet hat. Und Erfolg tut dann sein Übriges da viele mit auf den Zug aufspringen. Oder mein Geschmack entspricht einfach nicht dem der Masse. 

Sei ihm trotzdem gegönnt, arbeit steckt allemal dahinter.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> > ... Menschen sind die klügsten Geschöpfe auf dieser Erde...
> 
> 
> Ich hab da doch erhebliche Zweifel.


... man braucht sich nur mal das "Programm" von RTL oder SAT1* anzuschauen oder den Blick nach Freital zu schwenken, dann sieht man ja, wie weit es die menschliche Intelligenz gebracht hat.

* Nur zur Sicherheit: Ich meine nicht, daß die dargestellten Charaktere so doof sind, sondern daß es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die sich diese ausgedachte und schnell runtergedrehte laienhaft dargestellte Scheiße regelmäßig angucken.


----------



## Nehmtsie (7. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei mein erster Gedanke eigentlich die Szene aus "Die Rückkehr der Killertomaten" war, in der im Film(!) besprochen wird, daß zu wenig Geld für den Film da sei und man sich darauf einigt, jetzt "etwas" Product Placement einzusetzen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogId4kCae1A



MEIN GOTT, ich hätte ihn fast nicht erkannt. Wusste gar nicht, dass George Clooney mal jung war


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2015)

Ach Worrel ... natürlich bist du ein besserer Mensch, weil du kein RTL oder Sat1 schaust. 



Ich stell mich in die Hartz 4 Ecke und schäm mich, weil ich Person of Interest auf RTL und Mentalist auf Sat1 schaue.  



Spoiler



Mir ist klar, welchen Typ *Sendung *du meinst, allerdings hast du von *Programm* gesprochen, das schließt nunmal das gesamte Programm, 24/7, ein.



An dieser Stelle möchte einfach nur mal an deine Diskussion mit Batze erinnern ...


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ach Worrel ... natürlich bist du ein besserer Mensch, weil du kein RTL oder Sat1 schaust.


Höchstens intelligenter, weil ich mir so einen Mist nicht antue. Mir reicht da schon das, was ich bei Fernsehkritik und Kalkofe mitkriege.



> Mir ist klar, welchen Typ *Sendung *du meinst, allerdings hast du von *Programm* gesprochen, das schließt nunmal das gesamte Programm, 24/7, ein.


Ok, ich korrigiere:
"... man braucht sich nur mal das *Nachmittags-*"Programm" von RTL oder SAT1* anzuschauen ..."

Zufrieden?


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> "... man braucht sich nur mal das *Nachmittags-*"Programm" von RTL oder SAT1* anzuschauen ..."



Polizei, Gerichts und Detekvifällefälle - was ist daran so schlimm ?


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Polizei, Gerichts und Detekvifällefälle - was ist daran so schlimm ?


V.a. die miese Schreibe und das nicht vorhandene Schauspieltalent.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> Zufrieden?


Definitiv.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2015)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Menschen sind die klügsten Geschöpfe auf dieser Erde, ..............






> Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.


Albert Einstein.


----------



## WeeFilly (7. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei mein erster Gedanke eigentlich die Szene aus "Die Rückkehr der Killertomaten" war, in der im Film(!) besprochen wird, daß zu wenig Geld für den Film da sei und man sich darauf einigt, jetzt "etwas" Product Placement einzusetzen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogId4kCae1A


Den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Shame on me!!! Wieder was gelernt... Mann.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2015)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Pewdiepie hat genau zwei Talente gebraucht und zwar a) zu wissen wer die größte Zielgruppe ist und den richtigen Content machen und b) das richtige Equipment und einigermaßen solide "Drehbücher", der Rest ist Aussehen und zum richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.
> Beides hatte Pewdiepie und imo überwiegen diese Faktoren deutlich mehr als sein "Talent". Es gibt zig tausende Youtuber die a) eine wesentlich bessere Stimme als er haben b) deutlich mehr Skill und c) qualitativ hochwertigere "Drehbücher".
> Menschen unterschätzen die Macht des Zufalls enorm und ordnen eigene Erfolge dem eigenen Können zu, obwohl das oftmals Quatsch ist. Hätte Maradonna zb keinen Fußball an den Schuh bekommen wäre er wohl irgendwann in der Gosse gestorben. Manches Können ist in manchen Situationen hilfreich und in anderen komplett nutzlos. Menschen sind die klügsten Geschöpfe auf dieser Erde, aber in einem Kampf mit einem Bären ohne Hilfsmittel würde er keine 2 Sekunden überleben. Solche Situationen gab es schon tausendmal zufällig in der Natur.
> Mir persönlich ist es egal wieviel er verdient, aber ich mag diese Erklärungen der Fans bzw der Selfmade Leute selber nicht, weil sie den wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen in keinster weise entsprechen. Ohne extrem viel Glück, sei es Geburt oder richtiges Talent zu richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort geht gar nix und selbst dann braucht man wieder für jede Situation eine gewisse Menge an Glück, um weiterzukommen.



Warum ausgerechnet er so erfolgreich ist, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb: Es gibt da talentiertere Leute, die mir sympathischer sind und die Spiele und Zuschauer ein wenig ernster und respektvoller behandeln, ohne aus der ganzen Aktion eine alberne Ein-Mann-Show zu machen.

Dennoch hat PewDiePie durchaus ein gewisses Unterhaltungstalent und das Selbstbewusstsein, sich so zu präsentieren, wie er das tut, was nicht jeder hat. Ob einem diese Art der Unterhaltung gefällt, ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Dir gefällt sie nicht, mir auch nicht. Bei einem Youtuber, der völlig talentlos ist, hätten die meisten Zuschauer jedenfalls ziemlich schnell wieder abgeschaltet und er hätte nie diese enormen Abozahlen erreicht. Dass natürlich auch ein wenig Glück dazugehört, streite ich auch nicht ab. Andere hätten dieses Glück meiner Meinung nach eher verdient, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Polizei, Gerichts und Detektivfälle - was ist daran so schlimm ?


Je nach Sendung:
- Die unglaublich schlechte Machart (siehe die beiden Links), bei der die Intelligenz des Zuschauers aufs Gröbste beleidigt wird.
Auf der vollen Breitseite, sprich: bei der Idee, dem Drehbuch, der Inszenierung *und *der darstellerischen Leistung derart mies zu sein, ist schon eine Kunst.

- Bei den auf den ersten Blick "real" aussehenden Sendungen ist das Ganze noch perfider, weil da mit Medien unerfahrene Personen vorgeführt und verarscht werden. Mitunter wird dann noch mit dem Knebelvertrag gedroht und falls dann doch mal die Darsteller den Dreh abbrechen sollten, wird einfach das "Vorher" Material ans Ende kopiert und als Text sinngemäß: "Das Ergebnis: Es hat sich nichts geändert" darüber gesprochen. (siehe auch diesen Beitrag vom NDR)

- bei einem inszenierten Hausverkauf wurde den Hilfesuchenden vorgespielt, ihre Haus wäre verkauft worden inkl. der glücklichen Gesichter der Verkäufer, die aber nach wie vor auf ihrem Haus sitzen geblieben sind.

- bei einem Beitrag zur "Super-Nanny" steht sogar der Verdacht im Raum, man hätte von Seiten der Produktionsfirma den Hund getötet, um mehr Emotionen aufs Band zu bekommen ...


Das Schlimme daran ist, daß unbescholtene Bürger terrorisiert werden, Lügen über sie verbreitet werde und nachher schlimmstenfalls sogar froh sein können, wenn sie mit dem Leben davon kommen, weil ihre Nachbarn sie tatsächlich für die Arschlöcher halten, als die sie im Fernsehen dargestellt wurden.



> Mario Holländer [siehe obenstehenden NDR Link] erklärt: "Es wird *nichts *vom normalen Leben dargestellt. Also, alles, was man macht in diesen Tagen von Drehtagen, von irgendwie *morgens 8 bis abends 23, 23.30 Uhr *ist mehr oder weniger eine Anweisung. Immer so ein grundsätzliches ‚Ihr könntet doch mal, jetzt könnten wir doch mal dies, könnten wir mal das’."


(Hervorhebungen von mir)

Beispielbeiträge von Fernsehkritik.tv:
Nachbarschaftsstreit/-terror
Super Nanny (Hund)
Posch-Fakes
Schwer verliebt


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach komm, bei dem ist auch Hopfen und Malz verlohren, ich meine, mit dem Scheinargument muss man schon fragen warum Spiele der Kreisklasse überhaupt besucht werden obwohl man selbst spielen könnte, also absoford alle Fans von Heide Hintertupfingen in Zwangsjacken stecken



Also ich würde in der Tat lieber selbst spielen, als Spiele der Kreisklasse anzuschauen. Und wenn ich an die leeren Ränge zurückdenke, als ich zufällig während einem Spiel an unserem Sportplatz vorbeikam, bin ich da nicht der einzige. Und das obwohl so ein Spiel ja immerhin noch kompetitiv und damit ca. 1000x spannender als jedes Let's-Play-Video ist. Ach ja, wie viele Millionen verdient man als Spieler in der Kreisliga? Na dann haben wir ja die passenden Birnen zu unseren Äpfeln gefunden.


----------



## BiJay (7. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Also ich würde in der Tat lieber selbst spielen, als Spiele der Kreisklasse anzuschauen. Und wenn ich an die leeren Ränge zurückdenke, als ich zufällig während einem Spiel an unserem Sportplatz vorbeikam, bin ich da nicht der einzige. Und das obwohl so ein Spiel ja immerhin noch kompetitiv und damit ca. 1000x spannender als jedes Let's-Play-Video ist. Ach ja, wie viele Millionen verdient man als Spieler in der Kreisliga? Na dann haben wir ja die passenden Birnen zu unseren Äpfeln gefunden.


Videospiele sind kein Sport und Lets Player sind eher Entertainer. Das kann man also wirklich nur schwer vergleichen.


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Videospiele sind kein Sport und Lets Player sind eher Entertainer. Das kann man also wirklich nur schwer vergleichen.



das geht ja eher darum das man aber wie so ein Spiel da auch selbst spielen könnte und sollte aufzeigen was die "Aussage" alle Zuschauer in Zwangsjacken zu stecken für ein Idiotischer Kommentar ist


----------



## Big-Ron (7. Juli 2015)

Was habt ihr denn? PewDiePie unterstreicht doch nur, warum das Vormittags- und Nachmittagsfernseh so erfolgreich ist. Der dümmste Scheiß zieht die meisten Leute an.


----------



## boyclar (7. Juli 2015)

Hier redet er über das ganze.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zn0y3Opb8Wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Van83 (7. Juli 2015)

Big-Ron schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn? PewDiePie unterstreicht doch nur, warum das Vormittags- und Nachmittagsfernseh so erfolgreich ist. Der dümmste Scheiß zieht die meisten Leute an.




Hatte ein FC4 video von dem gesehen. Stimme zu.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Albert Einstein.


Ähm nö, das wird ihm immer zugeschrieben, es ist aber bisher nicht nachweisbar das es von ihm stammt. 

Einzige Quelle dafür sind die Bücher eines Psychiaters, der aber erst von unbestimmt von einem großem Astronomen sprach, dann Jahre später von Einstein und dabei jedes Mal das Zitat leicht anders war. Also sehr zweifelhaft das ganze und auch nur eine Variante schon älterer Sprüche die ähnliches aussagten.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt weiß ich welchen Film ich mir am Wochenende anschauen werde.



Waynes World 1 oder 2 ?


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Waynes World 1 oder 2 ?



Da siehst du mal wie lange das her ist. Den zweiten Teil habe ich komplett vergessen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> das geht ja eher darum das man aber wie so ein Spiel da auch selbst spielen könnte und sollte aufzeigen was die "Aussage" alle Zuschauer in Zwangsjacken zu stecken für ein Idiotischer Kommentar ist



Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt man sollte die Zuschauer in Zwangsjacken stecken. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, wenn mir das vor Jahren einer erzählt hättte, hätte ich es nicht geglaubt und ihn (fälschlicherweise!) für verrückt erklärt. Keine Ahnung, warum du einen solchen Standard-Spruch wieder völlig uminterpretierst. Ist die Hitze vielleicht zu Kopf gestiegen?


----------



## Pherim (8. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Je nach Sendung:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ah, ein fleißiger FKTV-Zuschauer! Weiter so!


----------

